# HKS 2530s



## demo8ii (May 10, 2017)

Looking for a set of HKS 2530s. Preferably the latest KAI version.
Don***8217;t have to be in perfect shape as long as they can be rebuilt. Housings need to be fine though.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Don***8217;t waste you money on the HKS 2530s. Get some -5. We can get reprofiled billet wheel upgrades for them. New garrets come with ceramic bearings and metal cages so an improvement over 2530s.


----------



## demo8ii (May 10, 2017)

Interesting! Didn***8217;t know the -5***8216;s have been updated...
Do you have any data or dyno comparison for the billet wheels you mentioned?


----------

